#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  فراموش کردن رمز بایوس لب تاب سونی Sony Vaio Model PCG-6B1L

## DeDe

یه لب تاب سونی  مال یکی از دوستان است رمز بایوس و فراموش کرده
وقتی سیستم را روشن می کنی رمز می خواد با در اوردن هارد هم تاثیری نداره
 ایا نقشه این مدل و میشه پیدا کرد یا با در اورد ای سی ایپرام میشه رمز اون و رید کرد از دوستان کسی تجربهای داره
مدلpcg-6b1l----v505ecاست

----------

*4121355*,*guia*,*majid1363136*,*Service Manual*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

> یه لب تاب سونی  مال یکی از دوستان است رمز بایوس و فراموش کرده
> وقتی سیستم را روشن می کنی رمز می خواد با در اوردن هارد هم تاثیری نداره
>  ایا نقشه این مدل و میشه پیدا کرد یا با در اورد ای سی ایپرام میشه رمز اون و رید کرد از دوستان کسی تجربهای داره
> مدلpcg-6b1l----v505ecاست


*سلام

اين رمزها رمزهاي مادر يک سري بايوس هستند با توجه به بايوس دستگاه امتحان کنيد ببينيد نتيجه ميده يا نه ؟*

*
AMI Backdoor or Default BIOS Passwords
 A.M.I.
 AAMMMIII
 AMI
 AMI SW
 AMI?SW
 AMI_SW
 BIOS
 CONDO
 HEWITT RAND
 LKWPETER
 MI
 Oder
 PASSWORD

Award Backdoor or Default BIOS Passwords
 589589
 589721
 595595
 598598
 1322222
 _award
 ALFAROME
 ALLY
 ALLy
 aLLy
 aLLY
 aPAf
 award
 AWARD PW
 AWARD SW
 Award SW
 AWARD?SW
 AWARD?SW
 AWARD_PW
 AWARD_SW

 AWKWARD
 BIOSTAR
 CONCAT
 condo
 Condo
 CONDO
 d8on
 djonet
 HLT
 HLT
 J256
 j256
 J262
 j262
 j322
 j332
 J332
 J64
 j64
 KDD
 KDD
 lkwpeter
 Lkwpeter
 LKWPETER
 PINT
 pint
 SER
 SKY_FOX
 SYXZ
 syxz
 szyx
 TTPTHA
 ZAAAADA
 ZAAADA
 ZAAADA
 ZBAAACA
 ZBAAACA
 ZJAAADC
 ZJAAADC

Phoenix Backdoor or Default BIOS Passwords
 phoenix*

----------

*4121355*,*guia*,*hadi_e*,*majid1363136*,*ojo*,*salimi_1381*,*Shami*

----------


## Service Manual

*سلام

اين هم دو نرم افزار تحت داس براي پاک کردن رمز بايوس :*

!Bios by eleventh alliance.png




دارای محتوای پنهان




CmosPwd by CGSecurity.png




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*4121355*,*@mahmoud*,*A.R.T*,*aafar*,*ahkh_72*,*ahmad_fou*,*akbarof*,*alexromi*,*Alireza28414*,*alireza85*,*aminabsavara*,*aminhabibi*,*Anticipant*,*ardalans*,*ardana*,*ARIA_CO*,*bahram68*,*bantama*,*bastak*,*Bayan*,*dark shadow*,*DeDe*,*diegofernand*,*Dr.Laptop*,*drmohsen007*,*essa.n95*,*estarabadi*,*fazel-pc*,*gazorsang*,*goodby2096*,*guia*,*hadibig*,*hadi_e*,*hajizade1369*,*Hamedr54*,*hamzeh13*,*hewa*,*hosein200*,*h_gh*,*irna441*,*karimjavvy*,*khelane*,*m200*,*m2yahyapour*,*mahdi007mmm*,*majid1363136*,*mavaramat*,*maziyarmajdi*,*mbahmadi*,*Mechanic-Fre*,*medusa*,*mehot1587*,*mexbyte*,*misha_spy*,*MNEng*,*mostafa_6598*,*mrpc14130*,*m_lotfian*,*nadertop2005*,*navid.hekmat*,*nazman*,*ojo*,*omid6564324*,*osdad*,*parse20*,*parspoyesh*,*pc_mojtaba*,*peymanelec*,*poplook*,*Raeed2CB*,*saeed rafat*,*salimi_1381*,*sam_electronic*,*scorpions*,*Shami*,*smahdypor*,*Sman10*,*soly_kardo*,*sonic2*,*torshideh*,*Vahid.f312*,*vahid2004z*,*yaali1*,*yasser_009*,*Yek.Doost*,*تیموری فر*,*جزیره کریمی*,*ساخر*,*شمه7266*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*فاطمیه*,*فرا رایانه*

----------


## Service Manual

*سلام

اين هم يک برنامه قدرتمند ديگه که بايد روي سي دي رايت بشه و بعد از روي سي دي بوت بشه و پسورد رو نمايش ميده يا حذف ميکنه ، البته دقت کنيد اين در صورتي هست که پسورد فقط روي بايوس باشه و سيستم اجازه بوت شدن سيستم رو بده ...*

CMOS_logo_homepage.jpg

PC CMOS Cleaner

01.png

02.png

03.png

04.png




دارای محتوای پنهان







دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*4121355*,*A.R.T*,*aazizi*,*abbas.r*,*ahmad_fou*,*akbarof*,*alexromi*,*alireza85*,*aminabsavara*,*Anticipant*,*ARIA_CO*,*arman3363*,*asmanjavan*,*bahram68*,*bantama*,*bastak*,*Bayan*,*cypress*,*dark shadow*,*DeDe*,*Dr.Laptop*,*drmohsen007*,*estarabadi*,*fazel-pc*,*green1367*,*guia*,*hadibig*,*hadi_e*,*Hamedr54*,*hamzeh13*,*haniro*,*heshmat009*,*h_gh*,*info_karaj*,*javad_291382*,*javamobira*,*kamrankm*,*karimjavvy*,*kaveh.21*,*khelane*,*m.r.salimi*,*m200*,*mahdi007mmm*,*majid1363136*,*mavaramat*,*maziyarmajdi*,*medusa*,*mehot1587*,*mg1370112*,*misha_spy*,*MNEng*,*mostafa_6598*,*m_lotfian*,*nasab nemone*,*navid.hekmat*,*nazman*,*ojo*,*omid6564324*,*parspoyesh*,*rashonh5*,*REZACLIMBER*,*sabz1*,*saeed rafat*,*salimi_1381*,*sam_electronic*,*scorpions*,*Shami*,*soly_kardo*,*Vahid.f312*,*yas0095*,*yasser_009*,*تیموری فر*,*جزیره کریمی*,*ساخر*,*شمه7266*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*فاطمیه*

----------


## DeDe

خیلی زحمت دادم جناب شاطی زاده
متاسفانه سیستم بالا نمیاد که بوت بشه باطری را در اوردم وقتی می خوای وارد ستاپ بشی پسورد می خواد  متاسفانه پسوردای که تو بالا گذاشتین نتونستم استفده بکنم 
اگه میشه یه توضیح در مورد اونا بدین

----------

*4121355*,*guia*,*majid1363136*,*Service Manual*

----------


## Service Manual

> خیلی زحمت دادم جناب شاطی زاده
> متاسفانه سیستم بالا نمیاد که بوت بشه باطری را در اوردم وقتی می خوای وارد ستاپ بشی پسورد می خواد  متاسفانه پسوردای که تو بالا گذاشتین نتونستم استفده بکنم 
> اگه میشه یه توضیح در مورد اونا بدین


سلام

 پسوردها که مشخص هست و بايد طبق بايوس سيستم اونها رو وارد کنيد .

معمولا همون ابتداي روشن شدن سيستم مشخص ميشه که بايوس از چه مدلي هست :

بايوس AMI

AMI BIOS.jpg

بايوس Award

Award-BIOS.jpg

بايوس Phoenix 

phoenic bios.jpg

 در اکثر مدل ها هم يک برچسب از شرکت سازنده بايوس روي آي سي فلش چسبيده شده :

in chipset.jpg
ضمنا دقت کنيد اينها پسوردهاي مادر هست و در تمام مدل ها استفاده نميشه اينها را فقط براي تست گذاشتم و بايد تست کنيد و ببينيد جواب ميده يا نه .......

----------

*4121355*,*bantama*,*DeDe*,*guia*,*kaveh.21*,*majid1363136*,*mavaramat*,*medusa*,*Shami*

----------


## bantama

سلام استاد 
اين كه بعضي ها ميگند كد service tag رو بديد تا رمز بايوس رو بهتون بديم چيه  نرم افزار خاصيه يا دستور خاصي

----------

*4121355*,*majid1363136*

----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود
بعضی از نمایندگی های مجاز و مستقیم لپ تاپ به کمک سرویس تاگ میتوانند مستر پسورد را اعلام کنند 
ولی نرم افزارهای خاصی هم هستند که سرویس تاگ را وارد میکنید و آن هم پسورد را اعلام میکند این نرم افزار در قسمت لپ تاپ سایت موجود است فقط این نرم افزارها روی بعضی از مدل های خاص جواب میده .
موفق باشید

----------

*4121355*,*akbarof*,*kaveh.21*,*majid1363136*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## ساخر

با سلام پسورد syskey چیست و در صورت فراموش کردن پسورد چطور می توان حذفش کرد.

----------

*4121355*,*majid1363136*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست 
سلام
دوست عزیز
شما سوالتون رو باید در محل مناسب خودش مطرح میکردید
توضیح پسورد جالب syskey



دارای محتوای پنهان



امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد

----------

*4121355*,*akbarof*,*alireza85*,*aminhabibi*,*ardalans*,*ARIA_CO*,*behelsa*,*clasic*,*ebra.ah*,*essa.n95*,*estarabadi*,*h.jokar*,*hajizade1369*,*hamzeh13*,*h_gh*,*irna441*,*javad_291382*,*karimjavvy*,*mahdi007mmm*,*majid1363136*,*majidza*,*mavaramat*,*maziyarmajdi*,*mg1370112*,*misha_spy*,*MNEng*,*mrpc14130*,*msmp2*,*navid.hekmat*,*nazman*,*nazman2*,*ojo*,*osdad*,*peymanelec*,*Raeed2CB*,*Reza-f*,*reza13581358*,*rokhtecno*,*saroveh*,*sattar62*,*serael*,*smahdypor*,*sunboys*,*t.taha*,*Vahid.f312*,*yaali1*,*تاج*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*فاطمیه*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------

